#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα εντός Ευρώπης

## Pappos

Πιστεύετε ότι είναι σωστό αν κάποιος Έλληνας Μηχανικός αποφασίσει να εργαστεί στην εξωτερικό π.χ. Γερμανία να περάσει ΔΟΑΤΑΠ της εκεί χώρας.
Δηλαδή να δώσει 5-10 μαθήματα στα εκεί πολυτεχνεία. Το ίδιο βέβαια να ισχύει και σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες.

----------


## Pappos

Κάνουμε τις πάπιες ή δεν μας συμφέρει να τοποθετηθούμε ? 
Ο φίλος *T.E.E.* τι λέει για όλα αυτά ?

Σημείωση Γενικού Διαχειριστή eMichanikos.gr:
Το μέλος "Τ.Ε.Ε." δεν είναι φυσικό πρόσωπο μέλος του φόρουμ οπότε δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να απαντήσει.
Από εκεί και πέρα, το αν θα απαντήσει κάποιος σε ένα οποιοδήποτε ερώτημα μέλους εναπόκειται στο αν γνωρίζει και ταυτόχρονα επιθυμεί να απαντήσει/πάρει θέση.

----------


## Pappos

Προφανώς με δουλεύεις...
Το μέλος ΤΕΕ είναι δηλαδή μόνο για λέει τις ειδήσεις ???
Αν δεν απαντήσει το μέλος ΤΕΕ ποιος θα απανήσει μετά ???
Το ΤΕΕ είναι υπεύθυνο σε αυτήν την ελλεεινή και τρισάθλια κατάντια !!!

Και όσο για τους υπόλοιπους (αυτό αφορά και εσένα) δεν είδα να απαντάς...που μάλλον δεν θέλεις όπως και οι υπόλοιποι. 

Έτσι είναι αυτά. Ό,τι δεν μας συμφέρει κάνουμε τις πάπιες...

Σημείωση Γενικού Διαχειριστή eMichanikos.gr:
Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις; Το μέλος "Τ.Ε.Ε." δεν είναι φυσικό πρόσωπο. Δεν υπάρχει μέλος "Τ.Ε.Ε.". Λογισμικό είναι.

Οι δε διαχειριςτές του eMichanikos.gr δεν απαντούν, δεν λαμβάνουν θέση σε παρόμοια θέματα συζήτησης, δεν είναι δουλειά τους. Δουλειά τους είναι η εύρυθμη λειτουργία του ιστοχώρου από τεχνικής και όχι μόνο πλευράς.

Τέλος, αν κανείς δεν σου απαντά ίσως να είναι γιατί δεν επιθυμεί να μπει σε διάλογο μαζί σου!
Αυτό το ερμηνεύει ο καθένας όπως θέλει. Κατά τη δική σου άποψη είναι επειδή όλοι κάνουν τις πάπιες.

----------


## Pappos

Όχι δεν επιθυμεί να μπει σε διάλογο μαζί μου...απλά τους συμφέρει αυτή η κατάσταση για αυτό και είμαστε Ελλαδιστάν...ο καθένας κοιτάζει την πάρτι του...




> Το μέλος "Τ.Ε.Ε." δεν είναι φυσικό πρόσωπο. Δεν υπάρχει μέλος "Τ.Ε.Ε.". Λογισμικό είναι.


Και πως κάνει post ???
Bot είναι ???

Σημείωση Γενικού Διαχειριστή eMichanikos.gr:
Ας πούμε ότι είναι μορφή bot. Αποτελεί μέρος του λογισμικού της vBulletin που χρησιμοποιείται ως πλατφόρμα του φόρουμ. Αυτό που κάνει είναι αναδημοσίευση των αναρτήσεων ενός RSS, αυτού του tee.gr.
Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι περισσότερο για το τεχνικό κομμάτι και το πώς γίνεται μπορείς να αναζητήσεις το manual της έκδοσης 4.2.3 στο vBulletin.com.

----------


## Pappos

Nα αναζητήσω το manual για να καταλάβω την διαδικασία...δεν νομίζω να μπω σε τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες, ειδικά για να έχω ειδήσεις από που ???
Από το ΤΕΕ...και δεν αυτοκτονώ καλύτερα...

Το ΤΕΕ είναι υπεύθυνο για την μη έκδοση των επ. δικαιωμάτων του Πτυχ. Πολ. Μηχανικών (ΤΕ) όπως επίσης και άλλων ειδικοτήτων Μηχανικών (ΤΕ). Είναι υπευθυνο για την κατάσταση της παιδείας ό,τι αφορά τα επ. δικαιώματα, γιατί σαν μη ειδικός οργανισμός και αρχή (τεχν, επιμ. είναι) εκφέρει άποψη για θέματα παιδείας. Δεν είναι αυτός ο σκοπός του ΤΕΕ αγαπητέ και δεν έχει τετοια αρμοδιότητα.

Όλοι θυμόμαστε την πρωτοβουλία (με απόφαση του ΣτΕ) που κατήργησε το 318/94...

Δεν χρειάζεται να διαβάζω ειδήσεις από το ΤΕΕ...με πιάνει αναγούλα...

----------

